# Scuppernong wine



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

My scup vines are ripe 
I’d like a recipe for scuppernong wine. 
I could also use any tips on how to press the grapes with homemade means. 
thanks BoF


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> My scup vines are ripe
> I’d like a recipe for scuppernong wine.
> I could also use any tips on how to press the grapes with homemade means.
> thanks BoF


Not sure of the Scuppernong stuff but us poor Texas folks make what is Called Cowboy Wine. If you want to know how to make that..take a 10 gallon bucket and add five pounds of grapes (Stuffed in a ladies knee high stocking..use two if needed. Add 10 lbs sugar and half a pack of Champagne yeast....and fill up the bucket about 3/4ths then put the lid on it. Squeeze the goods each day for ten days then squeeze out the stocking s and throw them away or wash em for re-use like I do. and batten down the hatches on the bucket so not much air gets in . Sample once a week till it looks sorta clear then start bottling or drinking or let it settle out more in another jug for picky folks. I have a biig bucket of apple that is nearing the lock down phase. Tasting mighty yummy and should scare the heck out of 20%. Now I hand grinded the apples in the food processor. They are different than grapes..lol. Keep us posted.


----------

